# Rice or not?



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont see anything...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

strange. When i posted it it worked, now it's not working.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats not rice, thats just plain ghetto. It doesnt match your interior, nor does it tighly hug the headrest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

pretty much the ugliest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

**Shudders in horror at the pure ugliness of it all**


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

tighten it up and dye it a diffrent color.... it would look good


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

coolman91985 said:


> *pretty much the ugliest thing i have ever seen *


awwww- such a nice guy;-)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> > Automatic GA16DE Powerplant in a 1995 Nissan 200sx-SE
> 
> 
> 
> your "powerplant" is not automatic. Your transmission is, btw.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

There, I fixed it

Automatic*,* GA16DE Powerplant in a 1995 Nissan 200sx-SE

I figured you knew what I meant.

Or maybe, "GA16DE Powerplant in an Automatic 1995 Nissan 200sx-SE" ?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Screen printed underware?*

WTF???????????


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Screen printed underware?*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *WTF??????????? *


Thats exactly what I said to myself too. I say lose it...please...it looks like Hanes and Nissan had a bad partnership, and you supported it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

dude why do you have underwear for your headrests??? Look like tighty whities with a touch of color.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Everyone here is pretty mean. You don't understand that Seva has spent weeks and weeks hand stitching it all by himself. He's taking a weaving class at school, and he just wanted to share his love of nissan by dedicating his very first assignment to his enthusiasm for nissan in general. For shame... Seva, I think you did a wonderful job! You would get an A+ in my book!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Everyone here is pretty mean. You don't understand that Seva has spent weeks and weeks hand stitching it all by himself. He's taking a weaving class at school, and he just wanted to share his love of nissan by dedicating his very first assignment to his enthusiasm for nissan in general. For shame... Seva, I think you did a wonderful job! You would get an A+ in my book! *



I second that motion!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Everyone here is pretty mean. You don't understand that Seva has spent weeks and weeks hand stitching it all by himself. He's taking a weaving class at school, and he just wanted to share his love of nissan by dedicating his very first assignment to his enthusiasm for nissan in general. For shame... Seva, I think you did a wonderful job! You would get an A+ in my book! *


well if that the case..

i 3rd that motion.

nice work seva


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well if you did do it yourself, job well done


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I rate this the funniest post.. haha
Please for the love of god, take of what ever the hell that shit is.








Oh god, been laughing for 10 min now....
Sorry Seva, dont wanna be mean, but damn...


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i say cut some holes in it and wear it as some sick nissan underwear. the ladies will go crazy


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ahahaha... *sigh* gotta tear now


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh man...lol...that is some funny shit.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

oh my...you made that??? If you did, good job, but I stand by my opinion.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Looks like a diaper I would put on my newborn child - in like 10 years... hehe.... when I get married and have kids! Haha!

*Not an insult*

*Simply obsessed over NISSAN* Hell, I think I would name my first boy... Ummm... Skyline and my daughter.... Ummm... Silvia... if not then... Ummm... Altima! =) Hahaha!!!* Their middle names... TURBO! hahaha!!!* 

*CraCkEd OuT RiGhT NoW... have LINGUISTICS 2430 2morrow... accck... NoOoooOo... Lecture... acccck*

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. if he can stitch, stitch some C/F together, and make c/f headrest covers, that'd be badass


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Screen printed underware?*



andre said:


> *Thats exactly what I said to myself too. I say lose it...please...it looks like Hanes and Nissan had a bad partnership, and you supported it.  *


why does it bother you that much?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I rate this the funniest post.. haha
> Please for the love of god, take of what ever the hell that shit is.
> 
> Oh god, been laughing for 10 min now....
> Sorry Seva, dont wanna be mean, but damn... *


Nevertheless, you are coming across as a real dickhead.
Why does it bother you so much, too?
Just say I wouldn't put it on my car because I don't like it. Instead you have to plea that I take it off.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Everyone here is pretty mean. You don't understand that Seva has spent weeks and weeks hand stitching it all by himself. He's taking a weaving class at school, and he just wanted to share his love of nissan by dedicating his very first assignment to his enthusiasm for nissan in general. For shame... Seva, I think you did a wonderful job! You would get an A+ in my book! *


Yeah, No shit. Look at these dirty bastards with no appreciation for hard labor. ;-)

No, i didn't stitch it, in fact I didn't even put those on. But thanks to everyone for being a cock about it;-)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I second the person that rated this the funniest thread... thanks for the laugh guys....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Alright, Alright.... just playn around and givin ya a hard time.. jeesh

Well, I dunno they just dont blend in, I promise you that If you get a grey fabric other than the white, it should look great.

However, what is the point? Cosmetic Mod, or just to protect the headrest from some insane scalp infection (j/k)
Actually cause I use alot of gel to style my hair, nothin but pure spike, the gel poof gets into the headrest and could damage it.. i dunno im just b/s this.


But, I dont hate em, its just a different, funny thing, which none of us have ever seen. 

Get some (RiT) if you would like, and simply die the white of the fabric, or hell make your own "Custom" seat covers, to match your headrest.

So as asked.. is it Rice or Not?
My answer would be not


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Alright, Alright.... just playn around and givin ya a hard time.. jeesh
> So as asked.. is it Rice or Not?
> My answer would be not *


ok thanks.

it's just wasn't my weekend at all for many other reasons and then I come here and everyone's response is kinda like "fuck off and die if you don't take those things off".


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Sorry dood, 

I (and I speak for others as well - I think) never intended to offend you in any way. You simply asked for our opinions... and we made them clear. 

Do not get your hopes and dreams down because of what anyone of us (me) says. Keep on fighting (not the physical kind... heh) and something positive that YOU WANT will come out of it.

I do apologize if I offended you in what I stated. Sorry man, don't want to start problems and/or even make anyone *especially a Nissan owner/fan* down. 

Sorry man! 

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

KaOz said:


> *Sorry dood,
> I do apologize if I offended you in what I stated. Sorry man, don't want to start problems and/or even make anyone *especially a Nissan owner/fan* down.
> 
> Sorry man!
> ...


it wasn't so much you guys as the "waking up naked on a floor of the bathroom of a random coworker's house" and "not remembering how I ended up there" part. And other minor things...like dickhead professors who post a sample test on-line but don't tell you how to open it...

So "non-taken"


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Screen printed underware?*



Seva said:


> *why does it bother you that much? *


Hey man, it doesn't bother me one bit. I was just expressing my opinion as you asked.  Lighten up, its not that serious.  I still stand by my opinion.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, now that everyone has made up and understands the situation(s)... and it's all cleared up...

*** HOW ABOUT A BEER?... ANYONE??? ***

*It's on me... hehe.... ENJOY...

_'_"_
_[ ]
{_ ]
[ ]
[____]


hehe... enjoy!!!

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Yup dye it a darker color (preferably to match the seat covers) and maybe find a way to take up some length around it -- and it would look bad ass (I'm not opposed to Grey - blue - red scheme). Heck, if nothing else it'd be different from the crappy stock factory. However I'd definately say dye it. Not rice


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

WtF is this?

_'_"_
_[ ]
{_ ]
[ ]
[____]


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not just stitch it (the nissan logo)to the headrest itself?

Seth

____==____
__== _ ==__
=== --- ===
---Nissan---
=== --- ===
__== _ ==__
____==____


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *WtF is this?
> 
> _'_"_
> _[ ]
> ...


LMAO...I wondered the same thing too.  I also like the idea of stitching the logo into the headrests. I think that looks great.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

It was supposed to be a PINT (beer mug)... but stupid text-wrap made it to look like smashed up Civic.

Sorry all... heh.

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL........LMAO..........LOL I second that this is by far the funniest post i have ever seen. Sorry but i just got off the floor frm laughing, i think i just lost about 50 calories laughing. Seriously they do look like lil Nissan briefs tho. Seva, its not ricey i can tell u that much..........its something that can't be categorized.


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

*Oh no...*

Here's some constructive criticism:

1) Using white is tough, especially since it won't match anything that's in the interior.

2) The texture of the fabric (terrycloth?) doesn't go with the seat fabric.

3) The logo looks a little off...

4) It's WAY too loose, it should be tight-fitting.

5) IMO, the seat headrest should have the same look/material as the seat. 

If you like it, fine...but I think it's horrible.

Sorry, no offense.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

haha..... that almost made me cough soda through my nose reading this thread.... 

Nice job, but I would keep my day job Seth,,,


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

being late to this thread....i say dye it and tighten it up.....


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO @ this whole thread. seva the idea is cool but I don't know man...
just something about "the look" is funny. everything said was just ROTFLMAO. 

Seva probably got some chick in the backseat and those are
the draws he makes her wear.. what a Nissan Nazi.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

LOL...Id have to say NO


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Uncle Ben is calling.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Why not just stitch it (the nissan logo)to the headrest itself?
> 
> Seth
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that ScorchN200SX has done that. Looks good.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey I hve to say it does look like underwear, like some said, but I think just the mere fact that you did this yourself is an accomplishment in itself,..,I looked back and this is an old thread but with all due respect, the headrest idea just made my day!!!:wtf: :wtf: yes....BUT it shows innovationa and creativity and that what counts! :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

i'm not even gonna comment on this one.... but just fill the thread up with yet another useless post


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I thought you wasnt going to reply, so why did you open your mouth..  I mean my opinion is this, if you dont have anything good to say, DONT SAY IT AT ALL!(a little something I learned in Kindergarten..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *well.. if he can stitch, stitch some C/F together, and make c/f headrest covers, that'd be badass *


then they wouldnt be head rest.. they would be head banging hard ass head rest every bump you would go over.. if you are talking what the finished product is after making a carbon fiber hood.. 

if you are just talking the fiber material itself that they make the carbon fiber hoods out of.. the material itself WOULD definatly be different.. 

OH YEAH.. as the Koolaid man comes crashing through the brick wall and Peter and Meg and Stewie and Brian and Cris and Louis look with a WTF look.. (anyone seen that episode? Funny shit im tellin ya.. )..since we are getting off topic.. Travis


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

its not horrible. The logo is very well stitched for a first project. If it were gray it would match better...and yes, it needs to be tighter.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

This reminds me of growing up when my father put a whife beater over his seat to cover up the ripped seat.... 

Great idea... but needs work.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

LOL looks like Grannys Panties. anyways, talking about RICE. i went to PepBoys and i was looking around, i noticed that they only carry Altezzas for Honda Civic (9?-9?) I laughed my ass Off. and they make Diss Songs about us


----------

